# 9" South Bend Headstock



## WayneP (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi All, I'm relatively new here. I have an old 9" South Bend and I've had it for years. I'm thinking the headstock bearings are starting to get too much play in them. I machine mostly aluminum but it takes a lot of "extra" cuts to get accuracy. Can someone point me in the right direction to read up on how to measure the amount of play, compare that measurement to what should be "normal" and then what to do/how to do a correction? Can I fit new headstock bearings? Can I machine some bronze ones or something ( I have another lathe) or do they sell such things? 

I love this old lathe, use it lots, make neat stuff on it and don't want to part with it. 

many thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 6, 2015)

You probably don't need new bearing just adjust them, check you tube i think there is a video on there


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 6, 2015)

It depends on how old your 9" is as to whether or not it has separate bearings or the spindle just runs in the cast iron headstock.


----------



## DoogieB (Apr 6, 2015)

You probably just need a shim adjustment.  The book "Guide to Renovating the South Bend Lathe" has all the information you need.  Order a felt kit if you haven't replaced them yet.

Check out my post about my 10K here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/removed-the-spindle-from-the-sb-10k.25750/


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 6, 2015)

post a picture of your spindle


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 27, 2015)

Check your cross slide play. Your cross slide  screw and nut will wear much faster than your spindle bearings . Grab your cross slide and move it front to back if it moves more than 15 or 20 thou I would look at that.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 21, 2015)

WayneP said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to read up on how to measure the amount of play, compare that measurement to what should be "normal" and then what to do/how to do a correction? Can I fit new headstock bearings? Wayne



South Bend H-4 Bulletin, starting page 15 in the stickies above:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/some-useful-sb-bulletins.28640/

John


----------

